# por ultrasonidos



## Cheeky-Monkey

-->  se utiliza uno de los aparatos de medición  automática por ultrasonidos

-> it is used one of the automatic measuring devices by ultrasound

"can I say "by ultrasound"? Thank you.


----------



## Sarasaki

An ultrasound measuring device is used.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Hi! I want to say it is automatic too.


----------



## Sarasaki

An automatic ultrasound measuring device is used.​


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

In any case it would be "automatic ultrasonic measuring device"... to many adjetives.

can anyone tell me if I can say "automatic measuring device by ultrasound"? Thank you.


----------



## Sarasaki

-> se utiliza uno de los aparatos de medición automática por ultrasonidos

Is this the complete sentence? If you can give the previous sentence and the next one, it might be easier to give you a better translation. But to me, 'by ultrasound' does not sound right in English.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

'ultrsonic' or 'ultrasound' ? Thank you.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
An ultrasound measuring device is used to take automatic measurements.
An ultrasound-based instrument is used to take automatic measurements.
Yo tengo manuales donde aparecen como "ultrasound-based" o "ultrasonic-based", también es más frecuente que aparezca como "instrument" pero "device" está bien.
"The instrument allows automatic measurements", pero nunca en ninguno he visto "Automatic xxx instrument".
Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Gracias Keahi, pero no olvides que lo que es automático es la máquina, aparato o dispositivo... no las mediciones.

Gracias lo de "ultrasound/ultrasonic-based" me puede ser muy útil, quizás es mucho mejor que decir "by ultrasound/ultrasonics" (que aún no sé si se puede decir...)

Me gustaría saber cual de las dos es la palabra apropiada en inglés... "ultrasound" or "ultrasonics" porque aún no tengo clara la diferencia.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Creo que lo correcto es "ultrasound", ya que este envuelve la interpretación de las ondas ultrasónicas, sin embrago ambos son utilizados cuando describen los dispositivos de medición.
Esta es la definición, http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/ultrasound
La máquina puede ser automática pero un dispositivo de medida tiene que ser programado para hacer la mediciones automáticas. En inglés, no he encontrado en ningún manual que diga Instrumento automático de medición. Un instrumento que realiza mediciones periódicas o permanentes en inglés se conoce como Monitoring instrument.
Si he visto Automatic measuring system, pero es un conjunto de instrumentos.
También para descibir algunas funciones del instrumento como el apagado automático (automatic switch off), cambio de escala automático (automatic scale change), etc.
Espero que alguien que tenga el inglés como primer idioma lo pueda confirmar.
Un saludo.


----------



## spidey1

"...se utiliza uno de los aparatos de medición automática por ultrasonidos..." se traduce como "...one of the ultrasonic automatic measuring devices is used..."


----------

